# Disable control panel for guest account in Windows 8



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi. I want to disable the control panel on the guest account (or a standard user account, whichever will work) on Windows 8, but all the instructions I have found require that you use Group Policy, which isn't available on the version of Windows 8 I am using.

Does anyone have any idea how I can do this?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Windows Key +R>Run gpedit.msc>User Configuration>Administrative Templates>Control Panel>Prohibit access to Control Panel and PC settings>Enable 
Now when you really need to get into the CP, just unenable. This covers all users and is easier than a Registry hack.


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

Corday said:


> Windows Key +R>Run gpedit.msc>User Configuration>Administrative Templates>Control Panel>Prohibit access to Control Panel and PC settings>Enable
> Now when you really need to get into the CP, just unenable. This covers all users and is easier than a Registry hack.


Yup, that's using Group Policy editor, which isn't available. Thanks for the response, though.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you must.

View attachment regkeys.zip


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I tried using the registry keys, but it turned control panel off for all users including the admin.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

That's why I was reluctant to post it. However, if you don't need to go to the CP that often, it is a solution.


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

I just tried importing the Disable registry file on the computer at work and it won't let me as it says it's not a registry file. I tried entering it manually, but it didn't work.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What's the OS at work? Did you have proper permission(s)?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The only reg edit I see for it is here Prevent or Restrict access to Control Panel in Windows 8 / 7 You will need to scroll down


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

It's Windows 8 at work. I managed to find registry files from an online tutorial, and I was able to apply them. I found that they applied only for the admin account. I then tried applying them in the guest account and didn't have sufficient permission.

I created a standard user account, and tried to import the files to the registry. Again, insufficient permission. So, on a hunch, I changed the new user to an admin, managed to import the registry files, then changed it back to a standard user. That worked.

Thanks for the advice and help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting your solution, it should help others.


----------

